
Dr. Ben Goertzel on Artificial Intelligence, Transhumanism and Open Source - Husafan
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-06-dr-ben-goertzel-artificial-intelligence.html
======
mark_l_watson
I worked for Ben about 10 years ago - definitely a fun and interesting
experience. I still follow him on twitter and read most of the papers/articles
he links to. You might be interested in his open source AGI code:
<http://opencog.org/>

